# Dr. David Frye



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

It's that time of year again.
I would like to point out that while I often sing the praises of quarantine, fecals and the like, I am not Dr. David Frye. 
I am Rich Frye.
My brother the vet can be contacted @ [email protected] Any and all med and fecal questions should be directed to him.

Rich


----------

